# Pics of my Ride.



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's a few of mine, but not I have a drag wing on it, so I'll get some updated pics with that later.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like it, I feel like you can use some bigger wheels in there tho... what size are those?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn, i really like it. but like my boy james said... bigger wheels


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

that's a mean looking front end ya got..I like it and yeah get bigger rims.:thumbup:

When I saw the thread and saw your username (Skylineawd) i thought i was gonna see a skyline but its good nevertheless


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks guy's yeah they are 17's but I'm going with 19's this next year.


----------



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

that altima looks great!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

those are 17"s? I think the pattern of the rims makes them look smaller...


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice grounds. I saw those at visracing.com
I like the front end but personnaly wouldn't go with the side skirts and rear grounds. Don't take me wrong, the car looks awesome! Nice wheels too.
But I was shopping for grounds and that is "THE" front end of choice.
Great machine!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup: beautiful!!! bling blingin 
make sure you get LIGHTWEIGHT wheels when you go even bigger. don't want those suckers draggin you down!
looks real good.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

yea and get a drop too...then it would be sweet!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

uhh, i don't think it needs to be ANY lower. heh heh.


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

very purty!!!!!!


----------

